# Fire alarm requirements for F-1



## Ryan Schultz (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi,

For fire alarms requirements for an F-1 occupancy, which section should I refer to?
IBC - [F] 907.2.4 Group F or...
NFPA 101 - 40.3.4.1
If one takes precedence over another, where do I find the part of the code that spells this out?

Thank you kindly for the help,
Ryan


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2020)

Ryan Schultz said:


> Hi,
> 
> For fire alarms requirements for an F-1 occupancy, which section should I refer to?
> IBC - [F] 907.2.4 Group F or...
> ...




Which is the adopted code, where this is built??

Hopefully not both.

If both, than the stricter of the two applies.


----------



## Ryan Schultz (Jul 21, 2020)

Will be in Wisconsin.  I have a question out to the AHJ to see which one has precedent.  

I thought I'd ask here, to see if it was more straight forward than a AHJ stipulation.


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2020)

Ryan Schultz said:


> Will be in Wisconsin.  I have a question out to the AHJ to see which one has precedent.
> 
> I thought I'd ask here, to see if it was more straight forward than a AHJ stipulation.



They should be only enforcing what is adopted by law.

Sometimes they will have which code/ standard and year posted on the building web site, if they have a web site.

Is Wisconsin a state wide code or city by city?


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2020)

Appears Wisconsin kind of uses a state wide code

2015 IBC, so would look to that for fire alarm requirements


https://dsps.wi.gov/Pages/Programs/CommercialBuildings/Default.aspx


----------

